

A brief history of flat design - hybrid11
http://techsamurais.com/?p=1232

======
pkandathil
Didn't really know flat UI was also Swiss design. I also like the colors used
for flat UI. They are soft and not harsh on the eyes. For the aesthetically
challenged like me, here is a link to a flat UI color pallet
[http://flatuicolors.com](http://flatuicolors.com)

~~~
hybrid11
Flat design is the digital adaptation of Swiss style design.

